# What constitues a "farm" listing?



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

A friend of mine is _maybe_ listing his place with a real estate broker and it was interesting the headings that were being tossed around that his place could be classed as. He has about 65+ acres, 2 story 3 BR house, smallish barn maybe a 8-10 cow stall size, 2 small hay fields, etc. (no machinery).
The agent would not list it as a "farm" as it was not a commerical enterprise. Although farmette, gentlemen's farm, rural home, country living, and some other off-the-wall headings (neighbor's words) were offered.

Before he became ill he was raising pigs (for home and sale), had some chickens and raised a calf or two every year. He had sectioned off the barn for hog pens......

Sooo, since there are many listings of "farms" here what makes your place a "farm"?
Would a real estate agent list it as such?
Just wondering.......


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Here in Texas it would be listed as a farm or ranchette (hate that latter term!). Anything over 10 acres can receive an Ag exception for property taxes as long as there are farm animals or crops raised.


----------



## Ken in Maine (May 10, 2002)

I don't think the average real estate agent is well versed in selling farms. If it is an actual working farm that has income reported to IRS as farm income then there are RE agents qualified in handling such a listing. I know in our experience with selling our "farm" the agents we contacted were more interested in selling the house with land. Technically I guess we are not an actual farm but more of a homestead. Homesteading is a term most people can not easily define so you have a house with land and outbuildings for sale.Of course this is in Maine but I think what I said may be true in other parts of the country.


----------



## francismilker (Jan 12, 2006)

My idea of farming is that it's a place that can support itself and pay the mortgage without a job in town. I DON'T farm! I have a really, really expensive hobby that I call a homestead and it's 80 acres with a shop, barn, water well, completely fenced, and three ponds.


----------



## CocalicoSprings (Mar 12, 2008)

I think of a farm as a place where one "farms" anything. The noun is defined by the verb.


----------



## Ken in Maine (May 10, 2002)

The age old question: " How do you make a million dollars farming"???

Answer: " Start off with two million"!!!


----------



## edcopp (Oct 9, 2004)

The agent is a bit off base, she is not the seller.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

If the Seller wanted to list the property as a Farm, as a Managing Broker, I would have listed it that way. It isn't like it is a 1/2 acre property...?! What you described classifies as a Farm in my opinion.


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Interesting.....I forgot to add - "Homestead" or anything sounding like that was not a catagory.... leastwise not as the neighbor remembers......One other agency wouldn't list it as a "farm" either - don't figure??????
Maybe a NY thing???

Forgot to add these are "local" type agencies, not Cent 21 or such...


----------



## CurtisWilliams (Mar 14, 2005)

Now, the way that I understand it, purely going by the definition, a farm is a parcel of land that produces crops and/ or livestock for sale. A homestead is a parcel of land that produces crops and/or livestock for personal use.

From a legal standpoint, I am living on a farm. I have one acre surrounded by a few thousand acres of beans and corn. I have yet to plant a single crop or butcher a single animal, yet due to zoning laws, I own a legal farm.

On the plus side, I was able to get the USDA to guarantee my mortgage. No co-signer needed, no down payment needed. And my credit was 'less' than perfect. Much less.

Peace,
Curtis


----------



## maddy (Oct 30, 2010)

A listing for a "farm" could be construed to denote the sale of a business and everything that normally goes along with it (accounts, good will, etc.), rather than simply the real estate. I suspect that was the reason the real estate agent was unwilling to list it that way.


----------

